# OnePunch-Man Vs The Four Heavenly Kings



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 10, 2012)

i rarely read new shounem, but the name of onepunch man caught my eye. 

each heavenly kick attempts to get through the below gauntlet. Speed is equalized. starting distance is 2 meters. 

1) genos the cyborg
2) all house of evolution members
3) the piccolo looking demon from chapter 1
4) the giant brother demon that onepunched a city
5)  onepunchman saitama


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Nov 10, 2012)

Too early, way too early. The kings stomp...for now...


----------



## Rax (Nov 10, 2012)

Give him a dozen or so chapters


----------



## Luna (Nov 10, 2012)

The 4 HK take this pretty easily.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd say wait for a few more chapters


----------



## teddy (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, this thread pretty premature.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 10, 2012)

> jump the gun
> typical OBD


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 10, 2012)

OPM Could make it to the ice hell arc


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> > jump the gun
> > typical OBD



i was going to match them against each hst verse seperately at first, but decided to go with food. i think my eating chocolate covered almonds effected my judgement...


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 10, 2012)

One Punch Man showed to take down people capable of dishing out 1.2 Megaton.

So I would say he passes Ice Hell comfortably.


----------



## Rax (Nov 10, 2012)

Give it some time


----------



## feebas_factor (Nov 10, 2012)

OPM's not even beyond top HST levels .
...yet.


----------



## Luna (Nov 10, 2012)

Wait for at least another ten-twenty or so chapters, and see if he got any upgrades in power. Because he's currently beneath the HST when it comes to power, I believe.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 10, 2012)

you know whats funny? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i read all the way up to the 87 chapter of OPM and he still beneath the HST 
give it another 100 chapter or so, then it'll be HST level


 


*Spoiler*: __ 



but they do get dudes faster than lightning at least later on.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2012)

Speed is equalized.

One Punch man stomps.


----------



## Luna (Nov 10, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> you know whats funny?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



^ LOL, really? Almost 90 chapters, and he's still weaker than the HST?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 10, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> you know whats funny?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



keep trollin trollin trollin trollin


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 10, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> keep trollin trollin trollin trollin



i'm not trolling


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 10, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> OPM's not even beyond top HST levels .
> ...yet.



He isn't? I thout he punched a hole in a mountain and beat a casual citybuster in one hit 
Then again I don't even follow the HST but the only mountain level things I knew of there were the Bijuu.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 10, 2012)

who wants the link to all 87 chapters of OPM original work? 

btw it's updated weekly.


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 10, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> you know whats funny?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Goes to re-check a manga website
*Sees only 17 chapters out

Dafuq are you talking about?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 10, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> who wants the link to all 87 chapters of OPM original work?
> 
> btw it's updated weekly.



why    not.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 10, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> *Goes to re-check a manga website
> *Sees only 17 chapters out
> 
> Dafuq are you talking about?



Yeah also this.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 10, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


>



What is this shit?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 10, 2012)

cool            .
looks legit although it's still sketches +reps


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 10, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> What is this shit?



it's the original work of OPM just drawn very badly because it was a web comic until it got a actual series with better drawings(the one your currently reading).


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 10, 2012)

I clicked a random link and this is what greeted me 



MysticBlade said:


> it's the original work of OPM just drawn very badly because it was a web comic until it got a actual series with better drawings(the one your currently reading).



Yeah I figured that out after I backtracked and clicked on a chapter that I had read already. Unfortunately, the art style is acting as a major deterrent so I guess I'm not getting any spoilers.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 10, 2012)

Still better art than Naruto


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 10, 2012)

kinda reminds me of hxh.


----------



## Luna (Nov 10, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Still better art than Naruto



^ LMAO, I completely agree.


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 10, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> He isn't? I thout *he punched a hole in a mountain* and beat a casual citybuster in one hit
> Then again I don't even follow the HST but the only mountain level things I knew of there were the Bijuu.



The cyborg guy blasted a hole in two mountains but I was told it required scaling to determine how that stacked up dcwise so I left it at that. If he kept up this pace he COULD reach HST levels but going by what MysticBlade said it doesn't seem like it. Then again, you never know.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 10, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> kinda reminds me of hxh.



 Togashi's got some competition


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 10, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Togashi's got some competition



Link removed

exactly the same lol


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 10, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> The cyborg guy blasted a hole in two mountains but I was told it required scaling to determine how that stacked up dcwise so I left it at that. If he kept up this pace he COULD reach HST levels but going by what MysticBlade said it doesn't seem like it. Then again, you never know.



when i said it wouldn't reach HST levels, i meant if OPM verse fought the entire HST they'll lose. though i'm not sure myself whether or not they could defeat them individually. 

my bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



they're much faster than the HST though, so there's a advantage.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 10, 2012)

I couldn't tell what I was looking at for the first few pages.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 11, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I couldn't tell what I was looking at for the first few pages.



 don't spoil yourself man. 

i wish i haven't stumbled upon that site, now i know too much


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 11, 2012)

I meant HxH  but yeah this OPM...art is uh, legendary yes.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Nov 11, 2012)

> i read all the way up to the 87 chapter of OPM and he still beneath the HST



In chapter 11 he's already top tier HST level 

And I'm only at chapter 11, so I guess they become stronger later.


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 11, 2012)

You know... I have no idea what the 4 Heavenly Kings are from... Anyone care to elaborate?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 11, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> You know... I have no idea what the 4 Heavenly Kings are from... Anyone care to elaborate?



Lurk more.

Also its like the 4th or 3rd most popular shonen in the world atm


----------



## Toriko (Nov 11, 2012)

Toriko. Pick it up, you'll love yourself for it.


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 11, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Lurk more.
> 
> Also its like the 4th or 3rd most popular shonen in the world atm



I have been lurking for a long time, people just tend to say 4HK instead of actually listing the verse. And what does it being popular have to do with me? I'm sorry that I don't read every popular Shounen manga that comes out  I tend to read whatever catches my eye and apparently whatever series they come from hasn't caught my eye. I checked google and it says that the 4HK come from Toriko which I never read because the description made it seem like it was some sort of food manga so I never bothered with it. I've met people who haven't read Naruto and that is definitely one of the more popular shounen manga out there.



> Toriko. Pick it up, you'll love yourself for it.



Yeah I'll give it a shot now that I know its not just a cooking manga.


----------



## Toriko (Nov 11, 2012)

It's just strange is all. That's almost like not knowing what DBZ was in the 80's


----------



## mcdave (Nov 11, 2012)

Toriko is as much a normal Cooking Manga as Naruto is a Manga about normal Ninjas.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2012)

Exactly both are more than meets the eye.


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 11, 2012)

Are you dudes blind?  one punch man has taken dudes down that would rape the hst lol


----------



## Rickert (Jul 23, 2013)

MysticBlade said:


> you know whats funny?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


In the long run I expect Saitama to fight cosmic level threat, given he already won planet buster level without even being serious (Lord Boros). Current feat:




That guy delivers attacks in nanoseconds. And he's still very much weaker compare with Saitama.



Also, just by casual hoping, Saitama created hundreds of afterimages.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 23, 2013)

This shit again. 

You can't prove that's nanoseconds.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2013)

was already calced in a meta thread

came out hypersonic or something IIRC


----------



## Justice (Jul 23, 2013)

The Kings stomp Saitama. 

Why OP, what do you have against Saitama?


----------



## November (Jul 23, 2013)

Saitama dies... btw what with the necro?


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Agreed

I don't get it either


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 23, 2013)

He rapes up until before 4Beasts arc 4HK.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 23, 2013)

A much more interesting speed feat is Atomic Samurai's Atomic Slash. Is it possible to calc that?

EDIT: Here's the feat


----------



## Velocity (Jul 23, 2013)

Saitama trashes them all. 

...

And necromancy is bad!


----------

